# Carrier Ac



## saber707 (Oct 22, 2014)

*I know that Carrier went out of the RV AC business a few years ago. However, I cannot believe that there are not still parts around. Does anyone know where one might find the fan motor for the Carrier V RV AC roof top unit?*


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

saber707 said:


> *I know that Carrier went out of the RV AC business a few years ago. However, I cannot believe that there are not still parts around. Does anyone know where one might find the fan motor for the Carrier V RV AC roof top unit?*


Have you tried eBay?


----------



## saber707 (Oct 22, 2014)

ob277rl said:


> I found some information that might help you out. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/24818451/srt/pd/pging/1.cfm


----------



## saber707 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks much Roger......


----------



## saber707 (Oct 22, 2014)

rdvholtwood said:


> *I know that Carrier went out of the RV AC business a few years ago. However, I cannot believe that there are not still parts around. Does anyone know where one might find the fan motor for the Carrier V RV AC roof top unit?*


Have you tried eBay?
[/quote]


----------



## saber707 (Oct 22, 2014)

rdvholtwood said:


> *I know that Carrier went out of the RV AC business a few years ago. However, I cannot believe that there are not still parts around. Does anyone know where one might find the fan motor for the Carrier V RV AC roof top unit?*


Have you tried eBay?
[/quote]


----------



## saber707 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have tried eBay. Thanks much.....


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

So a couple of years ago. the fan in our Carrier started making a terrible noise. Further inspection revealed that the "hamster wheel" blower fan was self destruction. The motor was fine. I replaced it with this and have had no problems since. It might be worth looking in to.
Hope it helps,
Brian


----------



## saber707 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks, I will double check....


----------

